
Dutch spy agency investigating alleged Huawei 'backdoor' - thommark
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-netherlands-huawei-tech/dutch-spy-agency-investigating-alleged-huawei-backdoor-volkskrant-idUSKCN1SM0UY
======
jjgreen
Like the Italian Vodaphone backdoor reported by Bloomberg?
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/30/huawei_enterprise_r...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/30/huawei_enterprise_router_backdoor_is_telnet/)

~~~
ksaj
Yes, like the Chinese spy chips in Apple and Amazon's computers?
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-10-04/the-
big-h...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-10-04/the-big-hack-how-
china-used-a-tiny-chip-to-infiltrate-america-s-top-companies)

Sensing a pattern?

